# Remote app for Nabi 2 tablet



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

We recently got a Nabi 2 tablet for my nephew in Las Vegas, and I'm looking for recommendations on a good (and hopefully free) remote app so I can help with any issues that may come up.


----------

